# Has anyone tried a Healthy Fattie?



## slufa111 (May 31, 2012)

Turkey bacon wrap

Ground Turkey

Provolone

Baby Spinach

Would I still be able to smoke this fattie given its turkey? Are temp rules the same?

Thanks.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (May 31, 2012)

Sounds excellent!

By all means, smoke away! 165* internal finished temp will suffice, though I'd likely go to 170* myself. And, yes, the 40-140*/4-hr rule applies, being it's ground meat and also because it's stuffed.

Unless it's a large diameter fatty when prepped (4lbs or more), 225* smoke chamber/grate temps should do the job and get your internals up over 140* in plenty of time. I would suggest apple, or cherry, along with pecan for smoke, if you can get them. Hickory for a second choice (easy to find in most places), but use it sparingly as it is fairly sharp for poultry.

Let us know how it comes out, and don't forget to grab a couple pics for bragging rights!

Eric


----------



## daveomak (May 31, 2012)

Slufa, evening.....  Ground turkey would need to be cooked to a higher temp... Say 180 or so I do believe and in less than 4 hours....

If I was going to make a turkey fattie, I would buy a whole turkey and de-bone it myself and grind the dark and white meat together... probably even the skin and fat to give it moisture, and even some pork fat would be good....  maybe some bacon ends and pieces ground into the meat...   

I'm making myself hungry thinking about this project....  I think I will try it... Thanks for the idea.....   

Dave


----------



## smokinhusker (May 31, 2012)

Sounds good and a nice idea for a healthy one. I haven't tried one but I would imagine you would smoke it same as a regular one.

Dave, just your description of making one from a whole turkey now has me wanting one of those!!! I'm a bit leery when it comes to poultry, so I'd take it to 175-180* but that's just me.

Let us know how it turns out...on my to do list.


----------



## cliffcarter (May 31, 2012)

slufa111 said:


> Turkey bacon wrap
> 
> Ground Turkey
> 
> ...


Here's your search, plenty of threads here-

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/search.php?search=turkey+fattie


----------



## cricky101 (Jun 1, 2012)

I've done the exact same recipe and it turned out great. Store-bought ground turkey, spinach, cheese and turkey bacon. I did have a harder time getting it all to stay together when rolling because the turkey wasn't as sticky as sausage because of the lack of fat, but as long as it isn't over-filled it should work fine. I smoked it exactly as I've done sausage and beef fatties in the past.


----------



## hooligan8403 (Jun 6, 2012)

Iv been wanting to do a fattie for awhile but with the wife on the diet I figured Id not get the chance anytime soon. Think Ill be doing something similar to this sometime soon. Maybe mix some spices into the ground turkey to make it more like the flavor of sausage.


----------

